# Great Goat Toy :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

At least mine think it is! Dandi and Liberty still play on this thing... and they are "grown ups"! 

The first pic is Liberty as a young kid... the next is Liberty a few days ago on the same ramp. Dandi is the big... uh... fluffy (shall we say) traditional doe.  She's a goof ball. She has more energy then the rest of the adult does combined.

In that one pic it looks like Liberty is trying to push the ramp down before Dandi can climb up. :lol:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice looking goats there.

Yes mine LOVE the spools as well. Just make sure that hole in the middle is covered. It looks like yours is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats looking good.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Our kids play on them all day long when the weather is nice... this spool is 8 years old, so I think it's about time for a new one! Our other spool we had collapsed last year, but this one is still holding up pretty good!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Great pics of them! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That's funny! Especially the 2 'grown-ups' playing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is funny!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It looks like Liberty is succeding, too! :lol: I like the goof ball goats - they keep life interesting! Sometimes too interesting. :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It is pretty funny... Dandi really cracks me up. She likes to play with the kids, but gets winded easily so makes herself pant quite often after running around with the kids!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Where do you get yours? I've seen them on Craigslist but folks want too much money for them. Same with streetsweeper brushes.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We found ours on the side of our hwy with FREE spray painted on them! That was 8-9 years ago though... I've been looking for some new ones and am not having much luck! I have seen some for sale, but yea they can be expensive!


----------



## ElleBubba (Feb 6, 2014)

Really good pics! And they look like they're having a ball, which is brilliant


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Give a kid a new toy and they will play with the box lol...Love repurpose toys..your goats are adorable...I love to see my grown goats run and play like kids...makes me smile big time!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha... I know it. I could watch these goats all day long.


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

We use spools for shade shelters. We get HUGE ones all the time. We knock out 2 or 3 panels and let them have at. We knock out one panel for smaller goats to get away from the bigger ones.
You could call your local cable installer and ask them for reels. 
Also the local power company.
If you have a place near you that build cranes or winches.
We get ours from SBA, they build and maintain cellular communication sites all along the east coast. 
Anywhere that uses large amounts of cable/wire/rope.
They pay to get rid of them, so they love to give them away.
It costs $80.00 a reel to dispose of them at SBA, they could easily empty 10 in a day with one tower erection.

You just need to know where to look.
I can get ones for anyone from Maine to Maryland.


----------

